# Fresh mint - bit of a stupid question!



## AnnaJ (6 June 2008)

Hi

I've got a mint plant growing in my garden.  Can horses eat fresh mint?  Obviosuly they are partial to the odd polo but just wondered if they are allowed fresh.


----------



## hellspells (6 June 2008)

Yep, its really good.  My YO owner buys it by the sack full,


----------



## AnnaJ (6 June 2008)

Brilliant.  I'll have to get some more plants in the garden then!!!


----------



## Theresa_F (6 June 2008)

They can, or you can do as I do, which is to cut it down and hang it to dry then chuck it in the food processor and keep it iin a container handy for feeds.

Am going to do some nettles and have a nice tub of mint and nettle to give them in their grub.


----------



## KautoStar1 (6 June 2008)

Mine loves the stalk as well !!


----------



## Tiggy1 (6 June 2008)

What does it do?


----------



## Drummer (6 June 2008)

My mum has a tub of mint growing for Drum, he loves it!!!  Maybe even more then I do in my Pimms?!


----------



## Donkeymad (6 June 2008)

If you want to store exces, you can place it on an oven tray and heat it in the oven until dry. Simply crush to a powder and store, great for winter use. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Also good fresh for keeping flies away.


----------

